# Favorite Shrimp Recipe?



## mish (Oct 4, 2005)

Anyone have a favorite shrimp recipe to share? I have about 2 lbs of frozen shrimp in the freezer I would like to cook. Don't care for hot and spicy. Scampi is a favorite, so I may try Tyler's recipe. (I like Parmesan cheese. I might sprinkle it over the cooked dish.) Also, anyone have a suggestion as to a good white wine to cook with? I know you should cook with a wine you like to drink, but don't have a favorite any more, since more than one glass makes me sneeze.  Not wild about heavy sauces or deep fried when it comes to seafood.  Like to taste seafood itself & just enhance the flavor.

1 pound linguini 
4 tablespoons butter 
4 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil, plus more for drizzling 
2 shallots, finely diced 
2 cloves garlic, minced 
Pinch red pepper flakes, optional 
1 pound shrimp, peeled and deveined 
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper 
1/2 cup dry white wine 
Juice of 1 lemon 
1/4 cup finely chopped parsley leaves 

For the pasta, put a large pot of water on the stove to boil. When it has come to the boil, add a couple of tablespoons of salt and the linguini. Stir to make sure the pasta separates; cover.

When the water returns to a boil, cook for about 6 to 8 minutes or until the pasta is not quite done. Drain the pasta. Meanwhile, in a large skillet, melt 2 tablespoons butter in 2 tablespoons olive oil over medium-high heat. 

Saute the shallots, garlic, and red pepper flakes (if using) until the shallots are translucent, about 3 to 4 minutes. Season the shrimp with salt and pepper; add them to the pan and cook until they have turned pink, about 2 to 3 minutes. Remove the shrimp from the pan; set aside and keep warm.

Add wine and lemon juice and bring to a boil. Add 2 tablespoons butter and 2 tablespoons oil. When the butter has melted, return the shrimp to the pan along with the parsley and cooked pasta. Stir well and season with salt and pepper. Drizzle over a bit more olive oil and serve immediately.


----------



## Alix (Oct 4, 2005)

Hey mish, my shrimp bisque recipe is a favourite in our house. It is pretty easy to do, and would use a bunch of those shrimp up. I always chop up more than the recipe suggests, just to make sure I get enough.


----------



## mish (Oct 4, 2005)

Alix, that sounds perfect. Question about the shrimp flavoring from the Mr. Noodle package? Wondering if it's similar to what we have here - Top Ramen? I've used the seasoning packet in dishes - even though I shouldn't have all that salt.  The recipe looks yummy.  I am saving it for a first course for a fancy shmancy dindin.  Thank you.


----------



## Alix (Oct 4, 2005)

Top Ramen is the same thing. You can use whatever works for you. If sodium is a concern then use some homemade chicken/veggie stock. I have done that too. Just DON'T use beef stock. Blech.

I think it would be a lovely first course, and I have done that once or twice, but we sometimes make it our whole meal with a nice crusty loaf of bread. Mmmmmmmm.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Oct 4, 2005)

Mish I make almost identical thing with shrimps and it is also one of my faves... 
I also like the avocado-shrimp salad, they are very attractive antipasti(appetizer), or tasty filling for pita or similar flat breads...

-300g shrimp, peeled and cleaned.
-1 large ripe avocado, peeled, pitted and diced
-handful of chives, finely chopped
-juice of 1/2 lemon
-mayonnaise
-sour cream
-white pepper

Quickly boil the shrimps (just until they take on proper colour)---chill them through the running water.
sprinkle the lemon juice over avocado, mix and coat well.
Mix shrimp, avocado and chives and toss with some mayonnaise and sour cream (roughly 1/2-1/2), dash of white pepper.
Buon Appetito


----------



## Marishka_20 (Oct 4, 2005)

*My favorite would be Baked Coconut Shrimp with Curried Apricot Sauce*

This is out of my Better Homes and Garden Cookbook. I make it all the time.
*Baked Coconut Shrimp with Curried Apricot Sauce*

24 fresh or frozen jumbo shrimp in shells
1 cup mayonnaise or salad dressing(miracle whip)
3 tablespoons apricot preserves
1 teaspoon curry powder
2 teaspoons cooking oil
1 1/2 cups shredded unsweeted coconut,toasted
(To toast the coconut, spread a layer of coconut onto a bakin g sheet. Bake at 350* for 5-10 minutes or untill light golen brown. Be sure to watch it carefully and stir it every once in a while so it doesn't burn.)
1/4 cup cornstarch
1 tablespoon sugar
1/2 teaspoon salt
3 slightly beaten egg whites

1. Thaw shrimp, if frozen. Peel and devein shimp(remove the black vein), leaving the tails intact. rinse shrimp, pat dry with a paper towel. Set aside.

2. For the sauce mix together in a small bowl mayonnaise, apricot preserves, and curry powder. Cover and chill untill ready to use.

3. Spread the oil on the bottom of a 15x10x1-inch baking pan; set aside. In a large shallow dish combine the cornstarch, coconut, sugar, and salt. In another small shallow dish place the egg whites. Dip the shrimp in the egg whites; coat with the coconut mixture, pressing the mixture firmly onto the shrimp. Arrange shrimp in prepard pan. Bake in a 400* oven for about 10 minutes or untill shrimp are opaque and coconut in golden, turning once. Serve with the sauce.

Not only does it taste good it looks pretty.


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 2, 2005)

Mish, I love shrimp scampi, but I have never made it before. I have copied your recipe and as soon as I can get to town to buy the ingredients I am going to make it. Thanks for sharing the recipe.


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 2, 2005)

Mish - I cook with a boxed wine - Chardonnay is my favorite to cook with.  The box of wine will keep for a good 9 - 12 months because no air gets to it.  I keep mine by my stove so it's really handy to use.


----------



## mish (Dec 3, 2005)

Thank you Sierra and kitchenelf.

It's hard for me to resist anything with shrimp.





*Shrimp in Olive Oil and Garlic*
By: The Mediterranean Restaurant and Bar

The Mediterranean Restaurant and Bar in Houston serves this savory seafood dish. Fast and easy, it features a delightful blend of flavors. Try it with saffron-flavored rice and a simple green salad. 
Serves 3 

2 T. olive oil 
1 lb. large shrimp, peeled, cleaned, and deveined 
2-3 cayenne (or Thai) pepper, seeded 
2-3 cloves garlic, chopped 
1/4 c. chopped parsley 
1/2 tsp. salt 
tomato slice (optional) 
parsley (optional) 

Sauté shrimp and peppers in hot olive oil in a large pan. As soon as shrimp turn white, stir in garlic, parsley, and salt. Sauté for about 3 minutes. Garnish with tomato and parsley, if desired, and serve hot.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 3, 2005)

mish, you beat me to the garlic shrimp one, but here's my fave, camarones al mojo de ajo. i've made this several times, (every time was deelish) and it's an exact copy of the garlic shrimp that is served in many spanish/portugese restaurants in the ironbound section of newark.
it says to serve it with mexican rice, but it is kinda oily, so i think all of that oil soaked up into rice is gross. it's best served with crusty portugese rolls for dipping in the garlic oil, and a side of soft fried potato chips.

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/recipe_views/views/108043


----------



## SizzlininIN (Dec 3, 2005)

Mish.......your scampi recipe is almost identical to mine. I love the recipe for shrimp in garlic and olive oil.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 3, 2005)

sizz, if you can get it, try making cocktail sauce with freshly grated horseradish root. mixed with ketchup and a little lemon juice, it's the only way to go. bottled horseradish loses something, imo.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Dec 3, 2005)

So are these ratios your thinking on the lines of Bucky....like 1/2 cup ketchup then 1/4 tsp horshradish and 1/2 tsp lemon juice??


----------



## buckytom (Dec 3, 2005)

sizz, i like it hot, so i usually put in a heaping tablespoon ( 2 or 3 tbsps of the bottled stuff) of freshly grated horseradish per 1/2 cup of ketchup, and about a tsp of lemon juice. you should be able to see the flecks of horseradish in the ketchup, and it should look a little pinkish, the way that i like it.


----------



## mish (Dec 3, 2005)

Thank you, BT.  Looks like prawns, yummy.  Noted the tip about deveining them while still in the shell.  Will be on the lookout for another shrimp sale.  Where were you when I had a freezer full o'shrimp?    Please keep the recipes coming.


----------



## Constance (Dec 3, 2005)

BT, I checked out the recipe, and it looks like a dandy. The tip on deveining the shrimp was handy, also. 
My husband likes to toss shell on-shrimp in a little EVOO, skewer, and season with a little Cajun seasoning. Then he cooks them on the grill. The problem I've had with that, is that it's kind of gross to have to pick out the sand vein as you are eating them. That method will work great.


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 5, 2005)

mish, the scampi turned out great.  Thanks again for the recipe.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Dec 6, 2005)

Thanks Bucky..........I think I've had my feel of shrimp cocktail now.  The sauce turned out soooooo good.  I too like mine really spicy so I added the additional horseradish.
Sierra and I were on the same shrimp wave length today as we both made shrimp scampi.


----------



## mish (Dec 6, 2005)

SierraCook said:
			
		

> mish, the scampi turned out great. Thanks again for the recipe.


 
You're very welcome, Sierra.


----------



## mugsy27 (Dec 6, 2005)

my absolute, positive, cant be beat favorite shrimp recipie was posted in this link by kitchenelf!!  its Shrimp Portifino!!!

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f16/shrimp-portofino-962.html?highlight=shrimp+portifino


----------



## ronjohn55 (Dec 6, 2005)

My favorite?

Shrimp + Breading + hot frying oil =  

Oh, And dipping sauce with LOTS of fresh horseradish...

John


----------



## abjcooking (Dec 6, 2005)

Another vote for the shrimp portofino. 

*Shrimp Diavolo* (from Giada on food tv)

Season 1 lb. shrimp with salt and red pepper flakes.

Cook shrimp in a few Tablespoons of olive oil about 1 minute per side until they are pink with little browned bits in spots. Remove from pan and set aside.

To pan add 1 corsely chopped onion and cook until translucent (can add a little more olive oil if needed). Add 1 cup dry white wine, 1 14oz. can diced tomatoes, 3 cloves minced garlic and 1 t. oregano. 

Cook for about 10 minutes until it begins to thicken. Add a couple Tablespoons of fresh chopped basil and parsley and the shrimp back to the pan and cook just until warm.



*Ginger-Glazed Shrimp Kabobs*

1 cup bottled barbecue sauce
2/3 cup pineapple juice
2 T. olive oil
4 t. grated fresh ginger
1 1/4 lb. fresh large shrimp with tails

Stir all ingredients together and let marinate for 30 minutes. I will sometimes let mine marinate longer for a deeper flavor. Thread shrimp onto skewers and boil 12 minutes turning once or put on grill.


----------

